# What are these?



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

I bought some mushrooms on a piece of LR and i just took notice of these white things on it. They retract if I touch them.. Anyone know what these are?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

drknight said:


> I bought some mushrooms on a piece of LR and i just took notice of these white things on it. They retract if I touch them.. Anyone know what these are?


Didnt your mother ever tell you not to touch things that you dont know what they are?! Thats what sticks are for! lol

My guess is a macro algae? They look too symmetrical for a sponge, and it does not spiral so a feather duster is out.

Im curious myself to see what this is.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

Kovac said:


> Didnt your mother ever tell you not to touch things that you dont know what they are?! Thats what sticks are for! lol
> 
> My guess is a macro algae? They look too symmetrical for a sponge, and it does not spiral so a feather duster is out.
> 
> Im curious myself to see what this is.


Actually, I didn't touch it with my hands but w/ my plastic tongs. heehee.. 
Also, they don't retract into a hole like feather dusters, they close up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're probably feather dusters


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

clove polyp? i can't tell by the picture if there is a stem.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

tsam said:


> clove polyp? i can't tell by the picture if there is a stem.


no stem on them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> They're probably feather dusters


Feather dusters?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

If you dont want them, i'll take them


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Feather Dusters


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

for feather dusters isn't it a cone shape? when this closes up the base doesn't get smaller.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

this pic makes it look like a satellite dish


----------

